# Threads beenden sich selber?



## TRunKX (18. Aug 2005)

Also mir ist gerade was  ulkiges aufgefallen und ich wollte nur mal Nachfragen ob des alles richtig ist oder ob ich irgendwo ein Leck habe. Also ich starte in meinem Chat Programm Client nen Thread der den Socket abhört ob vom Server eine Nachricht kommt  alles schön unfd gut (Server ist noch nicht geschrieben 
*g*) aber wenn ich das Programm beende beende ich nicht extra den Thread trotzdem zeigt mir mein Eclipse an das alles terminiert wurde. Ist das korrekt das der Thread als child mit mother stirbt?

Wäre nett wenn das jeand versteht und mir antwortet!


----------



## Sky (18. Aug 2005)

Was ist denn deine Vorstellung? Glaubst Du der Thread steht alleine in der Gegend rum!? Natürlich werden alle Thread's beendet, wenn der Thread, von dem sie abgespalten sind beendet wird.


----------



## TRunKX (18. Aug 2005)

... Boahhh .. das ja mal geil... habe mir bisher immer ne Elendsmühe gemacht alle Threads sauber zu canceln bevor ich das Programm verlasse und jetzt erzählt ihr mir sowas. ..Mensch Leute sacht sowas doch mal früher!!!

*sky feiert* 

Danke!! das rettet meinen Tag!


----------



## byte (18. Aug 2005)

man lernt nie aus, wa?


----------



## TRunKX (18. Aug 2005)

Kannste laut sagen ich warte hier auffer Arbeit derzeit auf Aufgaben und da dachte ich mir ich schreibe mal nen Chat Proggi das auf Ports als Ids basiert und damit der Client ordentlich horcht musste ich natürlich was proggen echt mal cool! Und dann fiel mir des halt auf ... war she baff saß hier vorm Rechner mit einem Gescihtsausdruck der auch durch wtf gut beschrieben wäre weil ich dachte der Prozess arbeitet im Nirvana weiter!


----------



## SithLord (21. Aug 2005)

threads laufen nur weiter wenn du sie als daemon laufen lässt, dann beenden sie sich erst wenn sie alles abgearbeitet haben


----------



## Solour (27. Aug 2005)

die deamons beenden auch wenn die einzigen threads die noch in der JVM laufen deamon threads sind..afaik


----------

